# Medical school student uses P90X; Dies



## Proteus

KindOfBlue06 said:


> If he's having trouble getting through P90X, tell him to stay away from Insanity. That is next level intense shit.


I've been doing Insanity 4-5 days a week for the past month or so. If it kills me I'll let you guys know.


----------



## entpIdeas

Promethea said:


> lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by RogueWave
> I have an anthro class and the professor has said, explicitly, that humans are more reliant on cultural adaptation than biological adaptation. This makes them significantly different than any other mammal. It confirms or at least supports something I've thought for a while: all the evo psych and excessively adaptationist explanations that are so popular on the internet are bullshit. If evo psych was correct we would freeze to death in every winter because we lack the biological adaptation, but no, we put on a fucking jacket because drumroll . . . culture! If these cellar dwellers on the internet realized/admitted that technology is culture they would realize how obvious/intuitively incorrect what they're saying is.
> 
> 
> 
> really like this quote. lol I knew a guy who used evo to substantiate practically everything he said...no wonder we couldn't ever communicate. The guy prolly should have gone to school or something. thx
Click to expand...


----------



## 7rr7s

Proteus said:


> I've been doing Insanity 4-5 days a week for the past month or so. If it kills me I'll let you guys know.


You should be fine. I was doing it 6 days a week, on top of other excercises and I'm still here. You will just get in good shape.


----------



## NT the DC

I think I've heard of people dying while having sex too.
Welp there goes mankind.


----------



## NT the DC

Promethea said:


> lol..
> 
> Or


Shit, I totally forgot about that god-forsaken show.
You're an evil woman.


----------

